# More Video From Mt Diablo



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Watch legendary super descender Charles Campbell of BiciSport, bomb down Mount Diablo's North Gate Road and shatter the Strava record by 6 seconds!

Take notice at 2:15 - 2:20 when I attempt to pass the P2 rider and we almost come together.
Most of it is off camera but those screams you hear are mine - Diaper Check!

YouTube Mr. Toad's Wild Ride

*** DISCLAIMER ***

*1. Don't try this at home.

2. The cyclists in this video are all pros, retired pros & Masters Cat 1/2's

3. They know what they're doing (obviously) and have all signed the waiver.

4. This video was a filmed segment of "the thursday PRO ride".

5. It's called "the PRO ride" because (see 2 & 3)*


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Really needs some "Biketelemetry."


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Dr_John said:


> Really needs some "Biketelemetry."


True, but my PowerTap is being serviced currently. When it comes to video, I'll never be a Scorcese but I'm still learning how to incorporate data from my garmin. Stay tuned...


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

rhauft said:


> True, but my PowerTap is being serviced currently. When it comes to video, I'll never be a Scorcese but I'm still learning how to incorporate data from my garmin. Stay tuned...


sometimes there's such a thing as too much data. your descents videos are great without the speed/power/HR display - those would just distract from the way you guys cut the curves.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

55x11 said:


> sometimes there's such a thing as too much data. your descents videos are great without the speed/power/HR display - those would just distract from the way you guys cut the curves.


I concur, but I've gotten numerous requests to incorporate ride data in future vids, so I figure I might as well give it a shot, especially on sprints where we're spiking 1200+ watts.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Diablo SouthGate*

Here's some raw footage from a couple days ago on South Gate.
Diablo South Gate Descent


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

cptcoolman said:


> what re the rules on Mt. Diablo


The first rule is that nobody talks about the rules.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Where is Mt Diablo in relation to San Fran? Gonna be there in 2-3 weeks and want to see if I can make it


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

psycleridr said:


> Where is Mt Diablo in relation to San Fran? Gonna be there in 2-3 weeks and want to see if I can make it


About a 40 minute drive east-ish.
Over the bay bridge,through Berkeley/Oakland on hwy24 and to Walnut Creek. Get off at Ygnacio Valley Rd and follow the signs for Mt Diablo State Park.
A few miles up the road turn right on Oak Grove. Follow signs.
Left on Northgate Rd....which leads into the park.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

savagemann said:


> About a 40 minute drive east-ish.
> Over the bay bridge,through Berkeley/Oakland on hwy24 and to Walnut Creek. Get off at Ygnacio Valley Rd and follow the signs for Mt Diablo State Park.
> A few miles up the road turn right on Oak Grove. Follow signs.
> Left on Northgate Rd....which leads into the park.


Is it possible to get to by bike from the city? All I will have is my bike. I travel to San Fran often but so far only ride to Mt Tam and across the bridge. This will be the first time where I will likely have a whole day to ride around


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

You can take B.A.R.T.
Bay area rapid transit.
The train system.
It will take you right to walnut creek.
Do some research on their website.
There are certain times bikes are not allowed on the train.
Usually during high volume commute hours.
The time restrictions are pretty small.
I don't use it much so can't quote exactly.
There are 2 stops you could take.
Walnut Creek, or Pleasant Hill.
They are both very close to another.
The walnut creek stop puts you on Ygnacio valley rd.
The ph stop puts you on treat blvd.
They parallel eachother and will both take you to oak grove.
Neither are bike friendly as there is no bike lane and speed limits are 40-45 with no shoulder.
Both have very easy.access to the iron horse trail system, which take you to the contra Costa canal trail.
The ccc trail is smack dab in the middle of the 2 blvds i mentioned, and will take you right to oak grove.
That's probably your best bet.
The bart website has a cool mapping program that will give you explicit directions and you can even choose your mode of travel.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## h82stop (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am a new rider.I am eyeing an 03 Fuji Finest.I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on this bike. The bike is stock and comes with shimano sora components. I understand these are not the most desireable components to have. How true is this? Shall I stay away from this bike? Thank you in advance for any help you can extend me. Charles


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

savagemann said:


> You can take B.A.R.T.
> Bay area rapid transit.
> The train system.
> It will take you right to walnut creek.
> ...


that's the longest piece of haiku poetry I ever read!


----------

